
Intelligence-Augmented Rat Cyborgs in Maze Solving - smaili
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0147754
======
Udik
Doesn't seem to have much to do with _augmented_ intelligence - rather the
rats are _telecontrolled_. To me augmented intelligence requires a bi-
directional communication between the brain and the computer, in which the
brain actively asks for help, and provides the information needed to obtain
it.

~~~
dopu
Agreed. On another note, some of the research they referenced here is that of
O'Keefe, Moser & Moser [0] which was absolutely groundbreaking. It dealt with
decoding the neural signatures rats produce when navigating rooms -- allowing
us to peek into their "inner coordinate system," in a way. Perhaps there are
interesting questions to be asked about augmented intelligence when
approaching spatial tasks from this kind of perspective.

[0]: [http://www.nature.com/news/nobel-prize-for-decoding-
brain-s-...](http://www.nature.com/news/nobel-prize-for-decoding-brain-s-
sense-of-place-1.16093)

